

Hadoop's Uncomfortable Fit in HPC - nkurz
http://glennklockwood.blogspot.com/2014/05/hadoops-uncomfortable-fit-in-hpc.html?

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761486).

On our list is to normalize blogspot urls to blogspot.com, which should make
these easier to catch. (We just changed this one from blogspot.com.au.)

